# Can anyone help these hammies?



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

It is very vague I know, but I feel so sorry for these little guys 

3 hampsters with cage FREE EXETER in Exeter | Small Furries for Sale | Gumtree.com


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

If they wasnt so far from me i would


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

too far for me too


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I've emailed them 

I might be able to get them but can't keep them as I just don't have the space or funds at the moment


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Daynna said:


> I've emailed them
> 
> I might be able to get them but can't keep them as I just don't have the space or funds at the moment


If you can get them Daynna and some transport can be sorted I'd happily take the 3 of them.


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

i would of took them if they where close too me


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

purple_x said:


> If you can get them Daynna and some transport can be sorted I'd happily take the 3 of them.


Were abouts are you? X


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Daynna said:


> Were abouts are you? X


I am in south Cambridgeshire (CB22 7RP) but I can travel a little way but it would be by coach


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I could collect them as they're not too far from me, but I don't have the ability to keep them any longer for a few days due to a lack of funds.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

They are over an hour from me not sure oh will drive it will ask him but I think the answer will be no  she said they were bigish ones may ask if she'll drop or meet me half way


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

This is fab guys. Wish I could help more x


----------

